# Racing Fuel



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Went to get some racing fuel today to get ready for the labor day ride and it was 9.00 a gallon. :bigeyes: I thought holy crap this is just freakin crazy. It was Sunoco 112. How much is everyone else paying for it where you live ?? I found some at a small local airport that was 6.00 but the guy running the place couldn't tell me what kind it was OR what octane it was so I just passed on it. I know ya gotta pay to play but dadgum, gimme a break !! LMAO


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That high compression is costing a bunch these days!


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

just Bought 55 gal, $7.25 a Gal C-16 Fuel


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

brute574 said:


> just Bought 55 gal, $7.25 a Gal C-16 Fuel


7.25 still seems kinda high when you're buying 55 gallons at a time, but that's still cheaper than it is here.. I can run mine on 93 but it likes the 112 ALOT better !!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Regular "av gas" at most air ports is super dry; can be kinda harsh on the cylinders. - C16 is higher octane than 112, suprised to hear it going for under $10/gallon right now even in drums. 

If you have the compression to utilize it then the added power is nice. Problem is, if you switch between octane levels you need to re-tune accordingly to get the power right. - On the other hand, if you don't have enough compression for the octane it will actually cost you power. 


We run a 118NOS specific fuel in the race car, it normally runs around $17 per gallon in 5-gallon pails.....:bigeyes:....that would be why I run methanol as my main/base fuel and just run the 118 in an enrichment tank for the spray.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I run 12:1 so the compression is there. I can't find any c16 here anywhere. I usually mix the 112 half and half with 93. I wish I could find some about 103 or so around here but no luck..


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Got the Compression, 14:1 SBC Roller Motor in a Jeep. 








JPs300 said:


> Regular "av gas" at most air ports is super dry; can be kinda harsh on the cylinders. - C16 is higher octane than 112, suprised to hear it going for under $10/gallon right now even in drums.
> 
> If you have the compression to utilize it then the added power is nice. Problem is, if you switch between octane levels you need to re-tune accordingly to get the power right. - On the other hand, if you don't have enough compression for the octane it will actually cost you power.
> 
> ...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ it's been said that god created the sbc on the 7th day.....which in turn lead him to create the bbc on the 8th day to cure his mistake from the day before......

LOL!


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

I pay 6.80 a gallon for c12 at a local strip


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

And the 9th day he cured all of his mistakes, and made the BBF!! LOL

110 (cam2) is $7.99 down here in Florida at local gas stations.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

primetime1267 said:


> And the 9th day he cured all of his mistakes, and made the BBF!! LOL


hahahaha - I'm pushing close to 1200hp reliably on a stock GM 2-bolt main bbc block, lets see a furd try that.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

a 5 gal. pail of VP110 cost me around $105, so dont feel so bad, up here in Canada you gotta show up to buy this stuff with your own KY so its easier when they DO you on the price LOL


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Is there any difference in vp110 and sonoco 110 and say c12 or 16? Which is better or are they all basically the same?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well the c16 is suppose to be the chit.. Can't find it here anywhere.. The rest are all about the same quality wise. The sunoco 112 is the ONLY thing I can find local. At least I don't have to pay those Canada prices though, Eh !! LMAO


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

brute574 said:


> just Bought 55 gal, $7.25 a Gal C-16 Fuel


 wow, thats really cheap for c-16, i pay 12-15 per gallon depending on the track I go to


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

08beast said:


> Is there any difference in vp110 and sonoco 110 and say c12 or 16? Which is better or are they all basically the same?


 
VP or Sunoco 110 is similiar, some people like one brand over another, some engines run better with one brand over the other. - C12 and C16 are higher octane, as well as having some different chemical properties to alter their burn rate/bcu even more.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm then I wonder which is giving the best results then.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I believe most avgas is usually 100 octane.


----------

